# Healing and Wellbeing > Study, Work and Welfare >  >  How did you get your first job??

## Fallen and can't get up

I'm in my mid 20's and NEVER had a job. Does this look bad? How did you get your first job? And how old did you get your job? if is too private is ok..

----------


## Chantellabella

I've been working practically all my life to survive, so I don't feel I've chosen to work. I did a lot of volunteering and freebie stuff which got me in the door in places. The first job I really wanted (I worked with an educational film studio) by calling the place up and telling them I've "always wanted to work in that field and I knew school wouldn't give me a hands on experience like actually working in the place," and then I told them I would work for free just to get the experience. They hired me and paid me.

----------


## Evo1114

I mowed a lot of neighbors lawns when I was a kid.  They were all rich summer people on the lake so I got paid pretty good money for that.  I got my first real job at 16.  My parents told me that anything I wanted, outside of the necessary things, I'd have to buy myself.  I have worked full time since.  It was just a mindless housekeeping job.  Vacuuming hallways, shampooing carpets, stocking linen rooms, etc.

----------


## mackemdezzy

those who has a job are lucky .....

----------


## Tinkerbell

I started working when I was 12 yrs old, for the local berry farmers in our area.  They hired kids, and we worked all summer and we were glad to make $150.  We got our necessities paid for, and 3 new outfits at the beginning of school; everything else we had to provide. I babysat in high school for my cousins and worked at an office after school that I acquired through a job corps program.  After high school I took those skills and started working full time for an insurance agency, married, kids, moves - divorce and back to work.  Sometimes necessity is a good motivator.

----------


## Space Jam

babysitting. freelancing

----------


## Antidote

When I was in my early 20s my parent's friends gave me a job because they felt sorry for me.

----------


## Lost Control Again

When i left school at 16, i was forced into a work placement group, I got my first job through that. The wages were crap and the day was long!!!!!!!
Don't worry *Fallen*, you're not missing much!  :;):

----------


## WintersTale

I was 20, walked in, and the manager saw me and said "could I come in for an interview?" He hired me right away.

I guess I gave off a good presentation, at least back then, because I had never worked before, but that didn't seem to matter to him.

----------


## Click clock

my  mom helped me.

----------


## JaneDoe

I'm 31 and still haven't ever had a job due to my issues. I take care of my mom, but that doesn't count as a work experience and I don't get paid for it.

----------


## L

I always kind f had something going on and usually more than one at a time

I always stayed with my gran during the summer and she has a B&B so I was helping out there  since I was little until about three years ago during the summer months. I used to help dad do delivers when he was a milk man. I have helped a neighbour with a kids drama group, babysat and pet sat. First real job was in a shop when I was about 16 for three months while on summer holidays, worked in the B&B at the same time too. Then I started in the nursing home three years ago and been there since. Mum and dad said I had to get a job and I was not going to go to another shop or restaurant (hated it so so so so much) so I found work in the nursing home. I also au pair for a family for the summer three days a week!

----------


## Misssy

First job I had I worked in a farmer's market somebody asked me to work for them because they needed help. Was sometime during high-school. And they paid us 10cents more than minimum wage.

----------


## Member11

I was in the local shopping centre and one of the stores that was moving in had a sign up asking for resumes, so I send in mine and I got a interview, but the interviewer forgot about it and left me waiting for a few hours. I believe that is the only reason I got the job was because I was forgotten. ::

----------


## molokini25

The best way to be able to get a job is to start up with an internship. That way you will gain the required skills to start a job. And then if you a successful internship you'll also get a good recommendation letter to get a job. Good luck !!!

----------


## Rawr

I got mine when I was 15 only because of my mom. My sister was a couple of months old at the time & I was keeping her while my mom worked since I had just dropped out due to depression & bullying so I agreed to watch her to keep myself occupied. After awhile though that made me more depressed & I wanted to get out so I went to work with mom one day while my sister stayed with her father. My mother is a Mascot for Great Clips since they're good to her knowing her health isn't good to really work anywhere else anymore after having my sister at 40 & they work with her schedule. 

She was also best friends with the boss. She let me hold the sign and advertise with her for awhile & then eventually she walked up to me & asked did I want to be a 2nd mascot whenever my mom doesn't work. I agreed & was content doing that for 2 years until we got a new boss & she let me go to cut back so she doesn't have to pay for 2 mascots. 

Now I only cover for my mom unless its a real emergency but I'm not an employee anymore. I liked that job though. Sure there was some people that gave me middle fingers and made fun of me but I could listen to music in my headphones up on a hill while people just drive by. I wasn't forced to dress in any costumes since they knew my anxiety couldn't handle it. I tried it before so yeah. 

I really didn't have to communicate with people which is why I liked it. Now the next job I get I'll 98% most likely have to. 😪

----------

